# Betriebsmittelkennzeichen - DIN



## Prof (27 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
meine Frage wäre: Gibt es laut DIN eine Forderung die BMK's auf dem Gerät *und* auf der Montageplatte in einem Schaltschrank vorschreibt? 
Wenn ja, wo steht das genau?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## HBL (27 Juli 2009)

Hallo Prof

In der *Norm EN 60204-1:2006* ist unter *Abschnitt 16 Kennzeichnung, Warnschilder und Referenzkennzeichen (Betriebsmittelkennzeichen)* in *Pkt. 16.5 Referenzkennzeichen (Betriebsmittelkennzeichen)* folgendes festgehalten:

Alle Gehäuse, Zubehörteile, Steuergeräte und Komponenten müssen deutlich mit demselben Referenzkennzeichen (Betriebsmittelkennzeichen), wie in der technischen Dokumentation dargestellt, identifizierbar sein.

Somit ist keine explizite Forderung an eine Bezeichnung sowohl auf dem Betriebsmittel, wie auch auf der Montageplatte gefordert.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------

